# Im thinking on getting my girlfirend a custom rod built for Valentines day...



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to get her a custom rod built for her that she can use to sight cast reds, wade for trout etc. The only issue is, I know absolutely nothing about rod building or who to get into contact with to have this done. This is what I have in my head on what I would want it to come out to. She likes to use bait casters so I'm thinking the white Shimano Chronarch 200E7 would be sweet, and then have the rod wrapped with like a pink, black, white zebra effect. Maybe her name in there... other ideas? So basically what I'm looking for is opinions on who to get into contact with to get this built. And opinions on what it should look like, what rod to use, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

What would work out great would be a white Castaway 813 blank which would be perfect for wading and throwing topwaters and jigheads. Wraps done in pink and silver with the new Tour Star split grip pictured below. I can get the parts to you and if you can find a local builder to build it for you it would be a rod that girlfriend your would be proud to fish with. Let me know if I can answer any other questions you may have.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree about the Tour Star grip. You will actually be able to see it in person at the Texas Custom Rod Builders Show. Also if you stop by David Cunningham's booth, Texas Rod Works, you will see it in a build. David is building a cancer awareness rod with the pink Tour Star grip.

One of my favorite pink rods was one by Randy Search, Randmade Rods, built for a female pregnant soldier. It was presented last year. Also, I just saw one by Jim Trelikes and it was gorgeous too. Jim's work is impeccable!

Top rod collage is Randy's--all others are Jim Trelikes.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Also, I hear that David Cunningham will have white blanks to sell at his booth, in case you might want to check those out as well at the show.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sure there will be a lot to see at the Texas show and my understanding is that David Cunninghams white blanks are all offshore and heavier action type blanks but maybe he can jump in and answer that question himself, but if you want, like you stated in your original post, a wading blank, myself and Mudhole Tackle are the only companies selling white bass and inshore blanks at this time. Valentines day is quickly approaching so give us a call if we can help you out.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Where is the show located? And when does it end? To be honest, I really want to find someone that I can get with to get the parts and have the same person build it. Basically cause I don't even know all that certain parts that I need to buy. Does anyone know of any good rod builders in the corpus area? Also any ideas on how to design the rod would be great.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Swampland said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot to see at the Texas show and my understanding is that David Cunninghams white blanks are all offshore and heavier action type blanks but maybe he can jump in and answer that question himself, but if you want, like you stated in your original post, a wading blank, myself and Mudhole Tackle are the only companies selling white bass and inshore blanks at this time. Valentines day is quickly approaching so give us a call if we can help you out.


I understand that Valenties Day is right around the corner but im not expecting this rod to be done before then.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

OffshoreChris said:


> Where is the show located? And when does it end?




The show would be a great chance to do exactly what you are thinking of and that is have a hands on examination of products. Not to mention that you will have hundreds of years of experience with all the top notch builders there. They will be there do demonstrations as well so you will not only have access to great products, but you will be able to see how it is all done!

The show is February 17th and 18th (Friday and Saturday) 10am to 6pm both days. Your ticket price of $5.00 gets you in both days, just be sure to hang on to the ticket for re-entry. It will be at the Lake Jackson Civic Center in Lake Jackson, Texas off of 288.

You will have three major blank manufacturers there to talk to and get advice from. They are Batson Enterprises, United Composites and Phenix. All excellent blanks from these manufacturers.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Swampland said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot to see at the Texas show and my understanding is that David Cunninghams white blanks are all offshore and heavier action type blanks but maybe he can jump in and answer that question himself, but if you want, like you stated in your original post, a wading blank, myself and Mudhole Tackle are the only companies selling white bass and inshore blanks at this time. Valentines day is quickly approaching so give us a call if we can help you out.


Chris, I believe the best person to ask about David Cunningham's inventory would be David. As I mentioned....come on by and see what he has on hand and then be sure and come by and introduce yourself to us at the Bullard booth!

See ya there!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave at Texas Rod Works


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Pink Rod*

Here a rod I am working on, although it is a bass rod, call Dave at Texas Rod Works.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That is great looking. Your work is always neat and clean.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Silverfox1 said:


> Here a rod I am working on, although it is a bass rod, call Dave at Texas Rod Works.


That looks really NICE!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, the handle and butt are applied with the double sided tape method instead of glue, I actually used the golf grip tape I had left over from regripping my clubs, its easy and clean.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That wrap almost looks like a sticker. Super clean!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Man ,"Silverfox1" that rod is gonna be fine looking !!!!!! That is really clean !!!!!.....................DC


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

The ribbon is a sticker, sorry.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the ribbon. I think that would be sweet somewhere on the rod as well, any other ideas on what I could incorperate on the rod?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Pink Rod*

Here is a rod I did for a Christmas present.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*i can build u what u are looking for.bennie*



OffshoreChris said:


> I want to get her a custom rod built for her that she can use to sight cast reds, wade for trout etc. The only issue is, I know absolutely nothing about rod building or who to get into contact with to have this done. This is what I have in my head on what I would want it to come out to. She likes to use bait casters so I


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Heres a pink marble in progress , before finish.........DC


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

David, I can't wait to see that pink rod with the new Tour Star pink grip! I have to tell you too, I saw another photo of the red and silver metallic rods with the Tour Stars on them....super nice, the folks at Tour Star will be proud of those.

We are about to really surprise one fine lady!

Thank you Charlie at Golden Touch Decals for the donation!!!


----------



## lastcast fishin (Feb 1, 2012)

Call Manuel in CC. 956-225-9157 he can help you in time


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are some pics of the only "girly" rod I have built. Crushed seashells in a resin with a little starfish on sand for the butt.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW !!! That is badazz!


----------

